# My new stuff: Primitive



## Selonath (Jul 24, 2013)

A short, haunting melody, which may not be that primitive as the title implies.
Please give your feedback!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bPlkcKM4kw

Selonath


----------



## TGV (Jul 24, 2013)

I liked it. It's not melodic to me, but the sound works well.


----------

